
Falsehoods Programmers Believe About Pagination - teddyh
https://www.hezmatt.org/~mpalmer/blog/2018/12/12/falsehoods-programmers-believe-about-pagination.html
======
quickthrower2
I’ll add

* pagination is the only way to let the user browse a large amount of data

* you have to let the user browse to any arbitrary page (google doesn’t)

* you know how many pages there are (google guesses)

• users like pagination

* pagination is the best and most efficient user experience

• pagination is the only possible user interface

